# Love eventually melts away



## lostprophet (Apr 6, 2008)

So much for my lazy day doing sod all 

Snow in April, whatever next?

Foxes in snow in April???  oh ok then 

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES FROZEN WONDER

*1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




ME


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 6, 2008)

:hail:
These are amazing!
Great job!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG, that's a fair amount of snow!! :stun:  Especially for so late in the season.

Wonderful series. Too hard to narrow it down much, although I really like the composition of #4. 

Looks from all that snow like you didn't move much for a while!!


----------



## AmberA100 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG!! He is so cute!! These are all wonderful! 

I think my favorite is the one where his eyes are closed, head turned up and the snow falling! Beautiful!! :heart:

Amber


----------



## doenoe (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome pics. #9 is groovy, like he is ready to launch at something.
I just hope that that snow isnt coming our way, i really dont feel like snow in this time of year.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 6, 2008)

These are amazing! #3 & #4 are the best.  

I wish I were as lucky to get a fox in front of my camera. Man, I am as jealous as hell. LOL.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

Amazing shots Andy! I love #8.


----------



## Mathias13 (Apr 6, 2008)

#7 & 9 are my favs


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Great set!!  I like them all!!


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice!!  A few of those actually look like they were done CGA, especially the eyes.  Crisp captures.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> :hail:
> These are amazing!
> Great job!



many thanks



Antarctican said:


> OMG, that's a fair amount of snow!! :stun:  Especially for so late in the season.
> 
> Wonderful series. Too hard to narrow it down much, although I really like the composition of #4.
> 
> Looks from all that snow like you didn't move much for a while!!



it was a blizzard at times thats for sure



AmberA100 said:


> OMG!! He is so cute!! These are all wonderful!
> 
> I think my favorite is the one where his eyes are closed, head turned up and the snow falling! Beautiful!! :heart:
> 
> Amber



many thanks



doenoe said:


> Awesome pics. #9 is groovy, like he is ready to launch at something.
> I just hope that that snow isnt coming our way, i really dont feel like snow in this time of year.



cheers



EricBrian said:


> These are amazing! #3 & #4 are the best.
> 
> I wish I were as lucky to get a fox in front of my camera. Man, I am as jealous as hell. LOL.



thanks



MissMia said:


> Amazing shots Andy! I love #8.







250Gimp said:


> Great set!!  I like them all!!



cheers



Phranquey said:


> Very nice!!  A few of those actually look like they were done CGA, especially the eyes.  Crisp captures.



what on earth is CGA??


----------



## ScottS (Apr 7, 2008)

:shock: My god...

How... do... you... do... it!?

I am in awe from the recent otters, now this??

I think im on Andy overload, I feel all warm and cuddly inside...


----------



## danir (Apr 7, 2008)

Great series as always Andy.
I really like the ones with the fox looking up to the sky.

Dani.


----------



## ShoeBacca (Apr 7, 2008)

All superb shots, wow! Well done! You have a new fan in me - I will be eagerly awaiting your future posts 

Were these with the 7-200 or the 300 f2.8?

Also nice to see another Englishman who went out and braved the weekend snow in the name of photography 

All the best,

C.


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 7, 2008)

Great shots, snow and the fox definitely go together, color wise too.


----------



## ShoeBacca (Apr 7, 2008)

A further question - were these taken at the BWC? It looks familiar - I was there a couple of months ago but it was unfortunately prior to buying my first SLR and discovering photography :S

Anyway, great photographs!


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 7, 2008)

i would love to have a fox as a pet...


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 7, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> what on earth is CGA??




I think this is partially correct:

c = computer
g = graphics
a = animation


----------



## Fangman (Apr 7, 2008)

What a wonderful set of photographs - most of us would be over the moon just to have captured one of them.


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the way its head is turned in #12- really shows its form well.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottS said:


> :shock: My god...
> 
> How... do... you... do... it!?
> 
> ...



Join the club, we have buttons and everything. 

Wonderful shots as always Andy!   I love seeing the fox's different expressions.


----------



## CCD (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent series!!  #3 looks like he's smirking at you and #6 he's winking!


----------



## Jemmind (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW these are awesome. Is this a captive or wild fox?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

ScottS said:


> :shock: My god...
> 
> How... do... you... do... it!?
> 
> ...



easy, just point the camera and press the shutter button



danir said:


> Great series as always Andy.
> I really like the ones with the fox looking up to the sky.
> 
> Dani.



many thanks



ShoeBacca said:


> All superb shots, wow! Well done! You have a new fan in me - I will be eagerly awaiting your future posts
> 
> Were these with the 7-200 or the 300 f2.8?
> 
> ...



cheers, all with 70-200 2.8 some with 1.4x some without



HailttRedskins said:


> Great shots, snow and the fox definitely go together, color wise too.



cheers



ShoeBacca said:


> A further question - were these taken at the BWC? It looks familiar - I was there a couple of months ago but it was unfortunately prior to buying my first SLR and discovering photography :S
> 
> Anyway, great photographs!



indeed they were or as I like to call it, my second home. Guess I've been there 12 times in the last 9 months



Mesoam said:


> i would love to have a fox as a pet...



I wouldn't, wild animals are called wild for a good reason



EricBrian said:


> I think this is partially correct:
> 
> c = computer
> g = graphics
> a = animation



I hope your wrong  because if your not it means someone thinks my photos are like a bunch of rendered polygons :er: talk about an insult 



Fangman said:


> What a wonderful set of photographs - most of us would be over the moon just to have captured one of them.



many thanks 



robitussin217 said:


> I like the way its head is turned in #12- really shows its form well.



thank you



Tangerini said:


> Join the club, we have buttons and everything.
> 
> Wonderful shots as always Andy!   I love seeing the fox's different expressions.



cheers me dear



CCD said:


> Excellent series!!  #3 looks like he's smirking at you and #6 he's winking!



thank you



Jemmind said:


> WOW these are awesome. Is this a captive or wild fox?



captive, if it was a wild one it would of been dead 3 years ago as the life expectancy of a wild one in the UK is 18 months in the wild and this one is between 4 and 5 years young


----------



## Dutchboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful pics! I'm gonna like this forum...

:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

#7 and #ME rock big time!

All good many great, images here!  Thanks for enduring the cold feets to get those and share them. (You probably had your Sorels on tho.  )


----------

